# la moitié (des/du/de la X) + accord du verbe



## Desastre

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai trouvé la phrase suivante dans un livre:

_"Sur 100 enfants dont les parents ont divorcé, *la moitié ont *des demi-frères et des demi-soeurs."_

Est-ce que cette construction est correcte? On a deux possibilités de conjugaison verbale (a / ont)?

Merci beaucoup de votre aide 

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## XIII56

Tu peux dire les deux, ça dépend du terme sur lequel tu veux insister (c'est assez fourbe)
[…]
Dans ce cas particulier je conseillerais plutôt le pluriel ...


----------



## Mout

Ici, la moitié est clairement définie comme étant égale à 50, puisque c'est 100 divisé par 2. Donc le pluriel est d'autant plus correct.


----------



## XIII56

Sinon tu peux biaiser avec _50% des enfants dont les parents ont divorcé ont des demi-frères ou des demi-soeurs._


----------



## Desastre

Pourrais-je même oser à écrire _50% des enfants (...) a des demi-frères...

_Ça me semble un peu étrange, pourtant j'ai la curiosité d'en savoir plus...


----------



## Yin Zhen_2910

non , parce que 50% se réfère directement à une quantité (plusieurs).
alors que _la moitié des enfants a_ , on se réfère à _la moitié (singulier)_


----------



## Rozven

Bonjour,
J'aimerais avoir votre opinion sur une expression qui m'intrigue.  Je viens d'entendre ceci sur France Culture :  "La moitié des passagers ont péri durant le voyage ..." personnellement j'aurais dit "la moitié des passagers *a* péri en route ...".  Merci de m'expliquer la manière correcte d'accorder dans ce cas […].


----------



## Alexei1

La moitié […] font exception et exigent l’accord au pluriel:
La moitié […] m’ont répondu.


----------



## tilt

Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait une quelconque exigence grammaticale à ce niveau.

-> Lorsque le complément est au singulier, on ne peut utiliser que le singulier :_ La moitié _[…]_ du stock *a* brûlé._
-> Lorsque le complément est au pluriel, les deux accords sont possibles, au choix du locuteur :_ La moitié des passagers *ont/a *péri._
-> La tendance générale est cependant bien de préférer le pluriel.


----------



## Capitaine

Je sais que *la plupart de *est généralement utilisée avec un nom et un verbe au pluriel sauf certaines exceptions comme "la plupart du temps", mais quelles sont les règles pour _*la moitié de*_?  Est-ce qu'on peut utiliser cette expression avec des noms et des verbes au pluriel et au singulier?


----------



## hotpocket

bonne question

J'imagine que c'est pareil dans ce cas...

La moitié des élèves se sont sauvés....
La moitié de la pomme était pourrie...


----------



## newg

Je dirais que c'est le même principe 

Et après quelque réflexion il me semble improbable d'avoir "la moitié + un verbe"


----------



## Capitaine

Merci, mais je n'étais pas très clair...je voulais dire est-ce qu'on peut utiliser *la moitié de* avec un sujet singulier (donc un verbe au singulier) et un sujet pluriel (donc un verbe au pluriel) ou est-ce qu'on doit toujours utiliser cette expression avec des sujets au pluriel?


----------



## ageur

Les exemples de hotpocket sont corrects.

La moitié des filles sont brunes
La moitié de la salle était vide

Dans le cas des pluriels ont utilise aussi souvent : une fille sur deux est brune.


----------



## itka

> je voulais dire est-ce qu'on peut utiliser *la moitié de* avec un sujet singulier (donc un verbe au singulier) et un sujet pluriel (donc un verbe au pluriel) ou est-ce qu'on doit toujours utiliser cette expression avec des sujets au pluriel ?


Quand tu dis "la moitié de" tu dois continuer ta phrase et dire la moitié _de quoi_, donc forcément choisir un mot singulier ou pluriel et ensuite le verbe s'accordera naturellement avec ce mot. (Ai-je bien compris ta question ?)

Si tu as déjà cité ce mot, tu peux avoir un verbe au pluriel :
_"Les filles ? La moitié ne sont pas venues !"
"J'avais prévu des gâteaux, malheureusement, la moitié ont brûlé".
_
Je dirais qu'il vaut mieux réserver ce type de phrase à l'oral, mais je pense que c'est possible de les _dire_ (syllepse).


----------



## Anna-chonger

Salut,
je voudrais savoir la construction "plus de la moitié " exige  un verbe au singulier ou au pluriel ?
ex: 
_Plus de la moitié des étudiants sont / est ? parti(s) en vacances._ 

Merci de m'éclairer !


----------



## Barsac

_Plus de la moitié des étudiants sont partis en vacances._ 
Il y a beaucoup d'étudiants. Ils sont partis en vacances. (pluriel)

Plus de la moitié de la tarte a été mangée. [pas de "s"]
Il n'y a qu'une tarte. (singulier)


----------



## TitTornade

Bonsoir,
Selon ma grammaire, les deux accords sont possibles.
Il est précisé, si ça t'aide, Anna :
"L'accord se fait au singulier avec le nom collectif qui privilégie la vision collective des référents, considérés globalement. [...] L'accord se fait au pluriel quand le nom collectif est un simple quantificateur qui dénote la diversité plurielle des individus." (Grammaire méthodique du français, Riegel et al.  (2008) p. 346)


----------



## Anna-chonger

Merci beaucoup à Barsac et à Tittornade ! votre intervention m'a été très utile !
Mais on peut tout naturellement penser à une autre question : si "la moitié" s'utilise tout seul sans complément (tandis que l'on sait bien il exprime une idée de pluriel), on peut toujours conjuguer le verbe au singulier et au pluriel ？？？
ex : (Les étudiants sont en vacances.)... _La moitié est / sont ? partie(s) _.


----------



## la fée

Je crois que oui, car le sujet est sousentendu.


----------



## Barsac

Non, non, le sujet de la phrase, c'est toujours "la moitié", qui est féminin (la ...) et singulier (la ...).

La moitié est partie.

La moitié sont partis (masculin pluriel) : tout le monde comprendra. [les étudiants].
La moitié sont parties (féminin pluriel) : tout le monde comprendra. [les étudiantes].

Mais attention : si un seul étudiant [masc] est parti avec 500 étudiantes [fém], c'est lui [masc] qui gagne ! Ah mais !

Il vaut mieux dire : la moitié est partie.


----------



## Maître Capello

Que le complément soit présent ou non ne change rien : les deux accords (accord grammatical ou syllepse) sont possibles.

_Les étudiants sont en vacances. La moitié *est* parti*e* à l'étranger. 
Les étudiants sont en vacances. La moitié *sont* parti*s* à l'étranger. _


----------



## Elixir d'Anvers

Je comprend les règles ci-dessus, mais changent-elles si on insère un adjectif numéral?

Est-ce "la moitié *des* cinquante mille détenus" ou faut-il opter pour "de" dans ce cas-ci?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Maître Capello

En fait, dans tous les cas, on peut faire l'accord soit avec le complément si l'on considère cette moitié comme une pluralité (cas le plus fréquent), soit avec _moitié_ si on la considère comme un groupe indivisible.

_La moitié des élèves se *sont* sauvé*s*. / __La moitié des élèves s'*est* sauvé*e*._
_ La moitié de la pomme *était* pourri*e*_. (Aucune ambiguïté dans ce cas étant donné que _moitié_ et _pomme_ sont les deux au féminin singulier.)
_La moitié des filles *sont* brun*es*. / __La moitié des filles *est* brun*e*._
_ La moitié de la salle *était* vide_. (Aucune ambiguïté dans ce cas étant donné que _moitié_ et _salle_ sont les deux au féminin singulier.)
_Les filles ? La moitié ne *sont* pas venu*es*. / __Les filles ? La moitié n'*est* pas venu*e*._
_J'avais prévu des gâteaux, malheureusement, la moitié *ont* brûlé. / __J'avais prévu des gâteaux, malheureusement, la moitié *a* brûlé.
La moitié des cinquante mille détenus *sont* malade*s*. / __la moitié des cinquante mille détenus __*est* malade_.


----------



## greatbear

Bonjour,

Je voulais savoir est-ce que “la moitié de la population pensent …” est bon, ou faut-il le reformuler comme “la moitié de la population pense …”? Pour moi, même si le complément (“la population”) est fém. sing., il répresente “les gens”, alors je pensais que ça devrait être “pensent”, mais ma prof m’a dit de mettre obligatoirement le verbe au 3ème personne singulière, puisque le complément est au singulier.

Que sont vos avis? Merci d’avance!


----------



## janpol

La moitié de la population pense...
moitié > singulier, population > singulier. Alors, que l'on accorde avec l'un ou avec l'autre, c'est toujours le singulier.


----------



## greatbear

Merci, janpol! Et si c’était “la moitié du peuple”, comme dans une phrase “la moitié du peuple est allée” ou “… est allé” (accord avec "moitié" ou "peuple")? (J’avoue que cette phrase ne semble pas très probable, mais j’ai comme l’objectif la grammaire, alors...)


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans ce dernier cas on a le choix : féminin si on accorde avec _moitié_ ou masculin si on fait l'accord avec _peuple_.

_la moitié du peuple est allé…_  (on pense davantage au peuple qu'à la quantité exacte)
_la moitié du peuple est allé*e*…_  (on pense davantage au groupe qui forme la moitié)


----------

